# fishysitter



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

How much should a fish-sitter be paid? I'll be gone for a week. No water-changing, just feeding and a little observation that no plants are melting.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Nothing. You can leave your tank for a week with out a problem. If you really want someone to check up on it, it should be someone who is familiar with proper tank care. If it is someone like that, they should be glad to do it at no cost. At least I would be.

I should say, the vast majority of tanks can be left alone for a week.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I suppose it depends on whether you're using a professional service or just having a friend or family member do it.
If it's a pro service, you'll pretty much have to pay them the rate they specify before they start.

If it's a friend, I would take into consideration how far they have to drive and how much of their total time is going to be taken up.

Unless you have fry in the tank, you could easily get by on 2 or 3 sitter trips in the time you're gone, so that will cut down on the cost.
When I go away for a trip that will be 4 days or less, I tell the Hubby that only tanks with fry in them need feeding, and the other fish and plants get by just fine. I also have him keep an eye on the equipment to be sure that a heater hasn't stuck, or a filter hasn't gone out with a power outage and not came back on, etc.
As for what to pay a friend or relative, ask them how much they want, and fatten it up a little for them to make it worth their while (unless it's outrageous to start with  ).


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

I DO have fry in the tank. 

I will definitely get someone to come.


----------

